# Herbert Howells



## Mr. Sacred Music

Herbert Howells and his Hymnus Paradisi..... What more can I say than it is simply..... AMAZING!


----------



## World Violist

I love his piano quartet, it's great!


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers

My favourite would probably be A spotless rose, or maybe a mummers dance.. not major pieces but they really are great.


----------



## bexterlee

Have you checked out Chandos's recordings of Howells? There's quite selection!


----------



## Mr. Sacred Music

Yes, I have! They've got some great stuff there. I just recently got his Missa Sabrinensis/Stabat Mater CD. It is REALLY good. You can hear a certain reminiscence of his Hymnus Paradisi in it.


----------



## PostMinimalist

His Elegy for solo viola and string orchestra is a masterpiece of british music.


----------



## Andante Largo

I am very surprised that the last entry about Howells took place over 12 years ago. He is probably the most underrated British composer. He was also probably the last conservative composer representing late Romanticism (or Post-romanticism).

Personally, I really like his works and next to Delius he is my favorite British composer.

Below are some examples of his works:


----------



## mikeh375

His Hymnus Paradisi always floors me, especially considering it was written for his son who had died.


----------

